
So you want to write a package manager (2016) - okket
https://medium.com/@sdboyer/so-you-want-to-write-a-package-manager-4ae9c17d9527
======
okket
Previous discussion from 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11088125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11088125)
(108 comments)

